# weedwacker coil/ignition modual



## kongmen (Jul 5, 2007)

I have an 03 craftman weedwacker with a 35cc engine and the coil died so I put one on it from a 1980's something model with a low 20's cc engine and now it will run but it won't go to a very high rpm. I have adjusted the L and H adjustment screws on the carb and it will idle but won't rev very high (it will keep running while revving but just won't max out on the rpm). Is it possible that the coil from the smaller engine isn't creating enough spark? Should I use the spark plug from the old unit? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## madmower (Feb 6, 2007)

sound like timming is out what air gap have you got it set at?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Since you are not using the correct ign. module most likely the timing is wrong. You'll need to get the correct one.


----------



## kongmen (Jul 5, 2007)

As far as the air gap (if your talking about the gap between the coil and the flywheel) I was told that a folded piece of paper is 8 thousandths and that would be correct I've never had the flywheel off.


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

A regular piece of notebook paper is 0.02 thounths of an inch thick,If you fold it in half you still just got 0.04.It's best if you can't find a brass filler gauge blade to use a business card.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The air gaps not the problem, different modules are set up for the specific engine they are installed on. Ignition timing is important for the set up of the engines proper operation. If the module fits it generally will create spark, but this does not mean it will work properly.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Using folded paper as measurement guages has gotten totaly out of hand and is about as accurate as shooting at a 6 in. bullseye from a 100yds with a shotgun, sometime you get close, some time you don't. It seems, and to some accuracy a new business card is appx. .010 to .012 so it is workable for some applications but not all. Paper is paper and not a measuring medium, it is normally measured in pounds per something, which has to do with the thickness of the paper. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

i don't think the new ignition system from the 20 cc unit is putting out enough juice to fire the spark plug enough......if you could find the specs to both ignition modules and see how much voltage each produces....that would probably help the spark question..

if it produces enough spark....i would check the air filter and maybe a dirty carb with debris or dirt in it..

i had a weedeater i worked on from a neighbor...the air filter was so old it just about became dust....small particles of filter was sucked into the carb.....i cleaned the carb and put a new airfilter....runs awesome now...

cajun


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Hello! Is anyone listening? The ign. module you are using is NOT made for the engine you put it on. It WILL NOT work.


----------



## T0X!K66O (Jul 9, 2007)

*Lol*

im listening and agree with hankster. My father owns a landscaping company out in illinois and i have been repairing his machines since i was 10. if you want that weed wacker running right then you need the right ignition module. if yah cant afford the right one. call up craftsman and get the specs and find one that is as similar as possible that wont contest your wallet to much. another thing you can do is since these motors run on gas/oil mix. on your muffler there should be 2 bolts. toward the little tail pipe on the muffler where the exhaust exits. take that off. on most 2 cycle motors there is a little screen in the muffler that is attatched to that piece. and it gets caked in residue from the burnt oil. scrape the oil off of it or screw emissions like i do and cut the screen off. lol. scrapeing off that screen is something i end up doing every other week for his 2 cycle machines since he uses them so heavily. and afterward the rpms are great. your prob is that you need that new ignition coil. but afterward if its still boggin out on yah do what i said with that screen and tune your carb back to factory spec. most echo branded weedwackers are set at 1 3/4 turns on high and 3/4 turn set on low. start from there and go back and forth a bit and tune it to your likeing. you should be all set


----------



## Tranny Car Man. (Jan 8, 2006)

Tellim Hankster, LOL.


----------

